# New to fertility friends



## Sweets123 (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi all,

My name is Rhoda and I am new to fertility friends. I am 33 and DH 40. We have been ttc for 3.5 years. We have recently been referred to ivf hammersmith for icsi due to male factor. I have my first appointment on the 14th may. Any help or buddies on here will be highly appreciated as I am currently a bag of nerves. 

I also forgot to mention that I have fibroids but both not in my uterus


----------



## Mrs EA (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm new too this too.

We are having ICSI too. I'm day five into stimulation drugs. Blood tests tomorrow and bloods/scan Thursday . I've never had any experience of this so it's very daunting! 
I started a journal to write in every day of treatment. To help me out to paper how I feel. I'm petrified of hospitals so this is my worst nightmare. We are under St Mary's in manchester.


----------



## Sweets123 (Jan 14, 2014)

Hello Mrs E A,

What happened at your first appointment and did your partner go with you?
I am not quite sure what to expect and how long the process will be.
Can I please ask how long it took you from your first appointment at st mary to taking your stimulation drugs? And did they have to re-do all the tests? I am on nhs referral and had loads of tests and scans done before referral as well as my DH having a couple is sperm analysis. My plan is to request for all my documentation from the consultant who referred us and take with us to our first ivf appointment. I am soooo scared and my emotions seem to be all over the place.


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Rhoda123 !!!

Good luck with your treatment! There is a "Questions for your first cycle consultation" thread ~ CLICK HERE That will give you an idea of things to ask. Make sure you write things down, I always remembered something the second I left the meeting! As for being nervous of the treatment, yes it is scarey, just because everything is new and unknown. But if someone like me who is scared of needles and hospitals can get through it, anyone can!  I had more trouble with the emotional side of it, sending myself loopy wondering what was going on inside, in my experience the physical side is a lot easier than the mental.

Here are a few links that I think might help you.

Male factors ~ CLICK HERE

IVF chat ~ CLICK HERE

ICSI chat ~ CLICK HERE

Keep a diary of your treatment (or read the experiences of others) ~ CLICK HERE

Cycle Buddies (undergoing treatment at the same time) - CLICK HERE

London ~ CLICK HERE There is a thread there for people who are having treatment at your clinic.

What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Chat Zone section which will give you info on upcoming chats in the chat room: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it.

Good luck!          

Sue


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Rhoda, Good luck with your treatment. I am due to start my ivf this month. It has been a long journey but I feel ready now. x


----------



## Sweets123 (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi Sue,

Many thanks for your reply. It's exactly what I needed. I will go through all the various links and have a thorough read through. I will definately come back with questions should I have any.

I need all the hugs and luck I can get 😊


----------



## Sweets123 (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi Perla,

Thanks for the response. Which of the treatments are you having and which hospital?

Good luck with the treatment and sending you loads of baby dust.


----------



## tricia1012 (Mar 20, 2014)

Hello Rhoda , welcome to ff  I'm having treatment at hammersmith aswell, if you had a nhs referral they will have all your notes on file already , the only tests they might redo are your bloods if they were done over a year ago if they were done recently then they will be ok , they might also do your DH semen analysis aswell. Have you had a consult there yet if not depending on if they want extra tests you usually begin within 2-3 months or at least that was my experience. You should bring your DH with you for the initial consult and your coordination appt where you will get your meds.

If you have any questions feel free to ask I'll try and help as much as I can it's more comforting when you know what to expect  
Tricia xx


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Rhoda, We have been ttc for 3 years, had 7 months of clomid and we are now about to start ivf at bourn hall in Colchester. x


----------



## Sweets123 (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi Tricia1012,

Apologies for late response, i have been moving house. 

Thanks for your reply. unfortunately my partner cannot come with me for my first appointment as he is currently working abroad and will not be home at the time of my first consultation. we have tried all we can for him to be in the UK so he can go with me to my first appointment but unfortunately no such luck.

Do you think my partner not coming with me will be a problem? will this slow things down? will IVF hammersmith refuse to attend to me?

Also all my blood work was done at 6 months ago. so i assume i will not need to repeat any tests?

Your responses will be much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Boo13 (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi Rhoda,

Just wanted to say good luck! I've got my nurse planning appt at OFU on April 22nd and then I can start treatment a few weeks after. Our initial consultation paperwork said that both DH and I had to attend, this is also the same for the nurses appt as we both have to sign all the legal paperwork involved. Maybe give your clinic a call and ask?
I just had to have days 2-5 bloods done and DH had to give a sample.

Boo x


----------



## tricia1012 (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi Rhoda , don't worry they def won't refuse to treat you. He doesn't have to be there for your consult as you will just have a chat with the doctor about which protocol and dosage of meds you will be on . Then he will refer you to the wolfston clinic at the hosp for your coordination appt .

They recommend to bring your dh to the co ord appt but it's only because they show you how to do the injections but I did all mine anyway as my husband is terrified of needles . Just make sure you go through all the consent forms and double check he has filled in and signed all of his so he doesn't have to be there when the nurse checks through it . I often see women af the clinic without there dh I go to some scans on my own as I work in London do it's easier so honestly don't worry.\

Your blood tests will be fine then ,

Hope moving house went well 

Tricia xx


----------



## bumpylady (Mar 30, 2014)

Morning all, I'm new too. Today is day 6 of down reg for me, I'm terrified of needles but I'm doing very well. It's surprising the things we overcome to get where we want.
My partner has attended all of my appointments with me but there will be a few he can't come to because of work. 
I'm usually floating about in the ICSI forum, I find asking others for advice and just being able to talk really helpful, myself and DH have not told anyone that we are having IVF so it's nice to come here and let it all out.


----------



## Sweets123 (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi Tricia,

thanks for your very prompt response. hearing that my DH does not have to be there is quite reassuring as i was really worried that they would not attend to me if he wasn't there. i feel better now and so does he. we are hoping that he can make it back for the co-ordination appointment(fingers crossed).

house moving has been absolutely manic but it has helped me to stress less about my upcoming appointment at hammer smith. i am looking forward to new beginnings.

@bumpylady - welcome to FF. this forum has been my strength so far and i am glad that i can ask questions on here that i would not discuss with anyone else and get responses. i am sure you will enjoy using this forum. Good luck with your treatment.


----------



## mrssully (May 2, 2013)

Hi Rhoda,
I am also at Hammersmith and currently on day 11 of stimming for Ivf, hoping egg collection is this week.once we were referred it only took 2 months or so to have our first appointment, then another 2 to start long protocol ivf treatment. 
The team of nurses are lovely there and always makes me feel at ease even though I'm feeling so nervous!
I wish you all The best of luck 

Mrssully x


----------



## Sweets123 (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi all,

I thought i will drop a line to give an update on my process.

I had my first consultation appointment today and it went very well. This was only about 15mins and the doctor explained to me why we have been referred for IVF and that i will be having ICSI.

He also requested me to have an ultra sound again although this has been done already by the consultant who originally referred me but they wan this re-done.

I will need to call the clinic to get the scan done between day 2 and day 7 of my period after which they will then book me in for the co-ordination appointment. i am quite nervous as i have got fibriods and i suspect this is why they want to re-do the scan.

Has anyone been through this and do you know how long the whole process takes?

Many thanks


----------

